# Valve seat cutting tool...



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

I rebuilt a 5 hp Briggs last year. Had to pay the local mower shop $40 to cut the valve seats because I didn't have, nor could I find, the cutting tool required for the job. So, the question is, where can I purchase the valve seat cutting tool?


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Briggs and Stratton Website or Jacks Small Engine Repair on the net.


----------



## MJM99 (Mar 11, 2002)

You can also search some of the racing go-kart online stores also, I have one that we bought when I was racing go-karts back in the day.


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks for the info guys. I see that Jack's has two different sets of valve seat cutters and they're both pretty expensive. It's no wonder my local mower shop charged me so much to cut the seats.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the seat/value is not in real bad shape, you can use a simple lapper to lap them in. Look at http://www.mfgsupply.com/m/c/32-9050.html?id=xKeySIpj located at http://www.mfgsupply.com/SmEngToolsValve.html Cost about $17.00

You put some lapping compound on the valve/seat, spin the valve with the lapping tool and once you have a good seal you are all set. Valve lapping compound from the same place is $7.00


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

to add to what hank said, be sure and remove ALL of the lapping compound after you are finished with a spray degreaser or brake/carb cleaner. its not something you can just wipe away.

if the valve seal is really rough, start off with the course lapping compound and go at it for a bit, then finish it off with the fine compound. same procedure for sanding anything really.


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks for the advice on lapping. I am familiar with the procedure and have the compounds and lapping tool for the job as I've done it many times on automotive engines. However, in this case the condition of the exhaust valve seat required a more aggressive approach. A buddy of mine has a complete set of valve seat grinding stones and pilots but since they are designed for use on larger (auomotive) engines, they were too big for the Briggs.


----------



## outlaw-camaro (Jan 8, 2003)

hi.

I to do some small engine work,and race jr dragsters with modyfied alky briggs style 5hp engines, thanks for a new place for small engines, also you may check ebay for the seat cutters just search for neway thats the brand name. see ya Ron Herndon


----------



## Fopicius (Nov 14, 2003)

does your engine have replacable valve seats? If it does, you may want to look into replacing the valve seats.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

yea, briggs do have replaceable seats but if i recall, the new seats dont come pre-cut. they come as a solid ring.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------

